

Cost Calculator for Mobile App Development - andreasley
https://www.andreasley.ch/en/costcalculator/

======
andreasley
Here are a few alternatives that I've discovered – _after_ I've written my own
version, of course...

[http://www.kinvey.com/app-cost-estimator](http://www.kinvey.com/app-cost-
estimator)

[http://howmuchtomakeanapp.com](http://howmuchtomakeanapp.com)

[http://freeappestimate.com](http://freeappestimate.com)

------
meoz
I'm not sure those rates are realistic, they seem to be at the higher end.

~~~
andreasley
Well, the costs vary depending on a lot of factors. The prices are based on my
experiences here in Switzerland.

I've been thinking about adding selections for country and rate, but in the
end, I didn't have enough data and decided to keep it simple in the first
version. However, I'd be very interested to hear from other developers around
the world what they think about it.

